# harvesting crystallized honey out of wax comb



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I would decap the comb, put the comb in a container, let the sun warm it. I put crystalized honey, in jars, on our window sill. The warmth of the sun warms it enough to make the honey liquid again. 

I have also put it in my car, in the jars, with a temperature probe. The hot car takes care of the crystals without the honey getting too hot, to ruin the it. I had some jars I forgot about, they were solid. It took around 2-3 days in my hot car to become liquid again.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

missybee said:


> I would decap the comb, put the comb in a container, let the sun warm it. I put crystalized honey, in jars, on our window sill. The warmth of the sun warms it enough to make the honey liquid again.
> 
> I have also put it in my car, in the jars, with a temperature probe. The hot car takes care of the crystals without the honey getting too hot, to ruin the it. I had some jars I forgot about, they were solid. It took around 2-3 days in my hot car to become liquid again.


And does the wax melt too? I don´t want to have it mixed.
I will try this, thanks, missy!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Honey generally de-crystalizes at around 125F as where bees wax melts at between 143F-147F so the trick is to place the comb in a location where the temperature is above 125F yet below 143F. If you happen to have an*ultrasound machine that*produces waves at 23 kHz*lying around, that works too.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Many thanks, tenbears!
:thumbsup:


----------

